# Help us test the ChatBox!



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Another new feature has been added to DBSTalk.COM! The DBSTalk.COM Chatbox is a new Chat program which operates on the bottom of the main DBSTalk.COM Forum index!

Ever wanted to ask a quick question? Or just wanted to say hi to someone else, this new chat allows you to do just that!

This feature is currently in testing, I am not sure it it works with all browsers or WebTV units. For those of you using non standard browsers please try it and let me know if it works.

On special chat nights (such as the Charlie Chat's, Tech Chat's and other special event we will still use our main chat program.) I guess we can call our main chat our "Main Stage" 

For your convience I have made the DBSTalk.COM Chat box able to be "popped out" of your window so you can browse the site and watch and chat in the ChatBox at the same time! To do this just click on the words DBSTalk.COM ChatBox above the chat box on the main index page.

We look forward to your comments on this, your input will help us decide if this new feature should stay or not. And while you can ask a question in the chat of the DBS nature you will still get the best answers by posting your questions to the forums themselves. 

Anyways I should be in chat for awhile, We hope you enjoy!


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

We are still looking for people to help us test our new ChatBox.

We especially need people from WebTV to help us!

The Chatbox can be found at the bottom of the forums index page. You can click the URL to get to the Index Page

http://www.dbstalk.com/index.php

There is also a link to the enternal ChatBox which allows you to chat and surf the web at the same time from the DBSTalk.COM Custom homepage.

Remember you can basicly chat about anything you want on the Chatbox. Have a question and need a quick answer? Try the chat box. Bored and want to chat, try the chatbox.

You get the idea!


----------



## Rick_EE (Apr 5, 2002)

Can you make the window resizable. If I am trying to catch a conversation, it keeps refreshing and jumping me back to the top.


----------



## The Old Wizard (Mar 24, 2002)

Scott, it looks like it will work with Web TV. I can see it updating.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Thanks Wizard! We had some WebTV folks chatting with us tonight. I am very hapy to hear that!


----------



## STXJim (Apr 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rick Densing _
> *
> If I am trying to catch a conversation, it keeps refreshing and jumping me back to the top. *


This is very annoying.
Is there anything you can do to correct this?


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

only thing I can do it change the refresh rate (its currently set to 15 seconds, I can change it to 20 or 30 second, but then when your chatting it seems like forever before you see someone reply.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

I'd rather keep it the way it is.


----------



## Rick_EE (Apr 5, 2002)

I found with IE6 that you can right click on the window and choose open frame in new window. You get the chat in a full size, resizable window.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

I have set the refresh time from 15 seconds to 22 seconds.

I have also decreased the number of save messages from 50 to 40.

This should make things much easier to follow.

It was great talking with everyone last night!

Enjoy!


----------

